# Build Date vs Issues



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Mine is a September 14 car I purchased in September 16. I've had all of the special coverages done. I don't know how much better the 15's are if any. I told myself I would never buy a first model year vehicle and look what I did.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

no

its the same parts

and if that theory held water, they wouldnt have had the car on recall for ....i think 9 mos while trying to figure out a new tune for the nox sensor


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

boraz said:


> no
> 
> its the same parts
> 
> and if that theory held water, they wouldnt have had the car on recall for ....i think 9 mos while trying to figure out a new tune for the nox sensor


If true that sucks. You'd think they would put the updated tunes and parts in the newer cars as they built them.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

15cruzediesel said:


> If true that sucks. You'd think they would put the updated tunes and parts in the newer cars as they built them.


they stopped making the cars before then, lol

heres when the recall started https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/emission-recall.152345/ 

in 2016....lol

they stopped making the car in 2015

and the recall letter (pic is in the thread)....says hey youre gonna get too much soot on you nox sensor, but we dont have any parts to fix yet....so keep driving and we'll fix it when we figure out how to fix it

months and months later, new nox sensors and a new tune were given to owners to repair this....except errybody had even more problems after the new tune, so lots of ppl didnt perform the recall, me included....

then a full year later.....17089 recall came out https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/1...nox-position-1-sensor-replacement-ctd.200666/

it says forget aboot 15594....thats all closed, now errybody has 17089, errybody come in and get fixed....


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

boraz said:


> they stopped making the cars before then, lol
> 
> heres when the recall started https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/emission-recall.152345/
> 
> ...


Now this is some great info!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

15cruzediesel said:


> Now this is some great info!


theres more, but the site deleted old threads when the new facelift came on


----------

